# Phenibut, and hepatotoxicity?



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have seen a few posts where users of phenibut have reported symptoms of liver damage, such as: dark urine, swollen abdomen with water retention, upper right quadrant pain (Acute hepatitis?), nausea and vomiting. Needless to say, I have found this troubling, because I really wanted to try phenibut, but now I am now pretty concerned.

Can people who have used Phenibut please share your thoughts on this, did you experience any of these symptoms? Is anyone aware of comprehensive research that examined the hepatotoxicity of Phenibut?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I can say that I have experienced trouble breathing on phenibut, in early january i went down to a&e because of this, i think. sickness, dark urine, circulation problems, dizzy drowsiness a day or two after taking substance, hard to gain balance, acid reflux.. Stomach pains. I wouldn't really recommend it.. Especially with a glass or two of wine. It's not good.

The only way I would take it is in a very small dose in a moment of high anxiety/depression as a last resort if you felt needed it.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

dontwaitupforme said:


> I can say that I have experienced trouble breathing on phenibut, in early january i went down to a&e because of this, i think. sickness, dark urine, circulation problems, dizzy drowsiness a day or two after taking substance, hard to gain balance, acid reflux.. Stomach pains. I wouldn't really recommend it.. Especially with a glass or two of wine. It's not good.
> 
> The only way I would take it is in a very small dose in a moment of high anxiety/depression as a last resort if you felt needed it.


 Thanks for the input. So when you went to the hospital, did they take blood and find anything abnormal, like elevated liver enzymes? Also, how long, and at what dose had you been using it, once these problems arose?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I was given a blood check and they measured my heart rate which came up fine, although when I spoke to the doctors, try hadn't heard of phenibut or what it could do. still have issues with breathing/circulation/stomach pains.

It's been on and off. On Thursday I took a larger dose than I would normally take.. A few grams I would say. I felt quite Ill and haven't touched it since, had alcohol on Friday night. Felt ill, tired which continued on to the next day/night. It isn't regular, although over the last holiday period I would have taken it once or twice weekly. It seems to be when mixed with something else.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Phenibut is not a drug that should be taken regularly. It shouldn't be taken more than twice a week at low doses and not on any consecutive days.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^that
Also lots of people who use phenibut drink or have drunk a lot. I strongly suggest you disregard your fears. To worry about it would be digging an even deeper and more foolish hole, just use it responsibly.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

Phenibut worked off and on for me. Some days it made me feel better, some it did nothing. I never noticed any side effects or "hangovers" at all, although I do have an extremely high tolerance to alcohol. (Not sure if that matters.)

Just don't take more than the recommended dose. 2 weeks ago, I overdosed on it (maybe 5-10x max dose) while drinking. Woke up in an ambulance. I ended up being fine, just passed out for a while, unable to be woken. No liver or kidney damage. I have since stopped taking it.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

dontwaitupforme said:


> I was given a blood check and they measured my heart rate which came up fine, although when I spoke to the doctors, try hadn't heard of phenibut or what it could do. still have issues with breathing/circulation/stomach pains.
> 
> It's been on and off. On Thursday I took a larger dose than I would normally take.. A few grams I would say. I felt quite Ill and haven't touched it since, had alcohol on Friday night. Felt ill, tired which continued on to the next day/night. It isn't regular, although over the last holiday period I would have taken it once or twice weekly. It seems to be when mixed with something else.


 A blood check? So your liver enzymes were normal on the test? What doses of phenibut were you taking, and were you frequently mixing it with alcohol?


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> Phenibut is not a drug that should be taken regularly. It shouldn't be taken more than twice a week at low doses and not on any consecutive days.


 Yes I am aware of this, thank for the info though.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

scorch428 said:


> Phenibut worked off and on for me. Some days it made me feel better, some it did nothing. I never noticed any side effects or "hangovers" at all, although I do have an extremely high tolerance to alcohol. (Not sure if that matters.)
> 
> Just don't take more than the recommended dose. 2 weeks ago, I overdosed on it (maybe 5-10x max dose) while drinking. Woke up in an ambulance. I ended up being fine, just passed out for a while, unable to be woken. No liver or kidney damage. I have since stopped taking it.


 So how many grams did you take when you overdosed with alcohol? Glad to hear you are okay, that sounded like a close call!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

BMWe90 said:


> A blood check? So your liver enzymes were normal on the test? What doses of phenibut were you taking, and were you frequently mixing it with alcohol?


I haven't had a blood test since the start of January. I've been mixing alcohol and phenibut together every so often.. Not too much though. I have been feeling a little ill though.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

dontwaitupforme said:


> I haven't had a blood test since the start of January. I've been mixing alcohol and phenibut together every so often.. Not too much though. I have been feeling a little ill though.


 I understand that, but what I'm asking you is: What dose of phenibut were you typically taking, how many grams per day? Were you not measuring your doses?


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

BMWe90 said:


> So how many grams did you take when you overdosed with alcohol? Glad to hear you are okay, that sounded like a close call!


I honestly don't know. Probably around 10-15 grams or something crazy.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

​


scorch428 said:


> I honestly don't know. Probably around 10-15 grams or something crazy.


 Wow that's quite a lot, but you said that you didn't have any liver damage? Were you blood tested for liver damage?


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

BMWe90 said:


> Wow that's quite a lot, but you said that you didn't have any liver damage? Were you blood tested for liver damage?


Yes, it was tested. No damage to liver or kidneys.

Luckily, our body has a great defense in these types of situations: Passing out =)


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

scorch428 said:


> Yes, it was tested. No damage to liver or kidneys.
> 
> Luckily, our body has a great defense in these types of situations: Passing out =)


 Wow well that's awesome, that you came out unscathed!


----------

